# Fishing equiptment for BOB



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys! I tried using the search bar thing to search for this subject, but I couldn't find anything. :/ Anyway, I was wondering about general fishing equipment for my BOB and a few other questions like: how much test do you need on a pole for a BOB? And is there a way to easily store the line so that is not on that big plastic wheel? 

Any information that you guys can give me would be great. Thanks.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

In the 1970's they used to sell an item called "pocket fisherman". IT was a pole, reel and line all in a compact size. I do think that or a telescoping pole with small reel and line on the reel is something to think about. But then again my dh has 6 boats and there are only the 2 of us. And yes he has all the toys to go with those boats. He also has a small pole, reel and line in a small hard case for backpackiong. It has room in the small case for a couple of lures and sinkers as well. So maybe go to ebay and check out backpacking fishing equiptemnt.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

kilagal said:


> In the 1970's they used to sell an item called "pocket fisherman". IT was a pole, reel and line all in a compact size. I do think that or a telescoping pole with small reel and line on the reel is something to think about. But then again my dh has 6 boats and there are only the 2 of us. And yes he has all the toys to go with those boats. He also has a small pole, reel and line in a small hard case for backpackiong. It has room in the small case for a couple of lures and sinkers as well. So maybe go to ebay and check out backpacking fishing equiptemnt.


My dad actually has one of those and I have use tit. I'm not really sure if they are still in production today or not, but I didn't even think about that when considering what to put in my BOB for fishing. Thanks.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive thought about getting some of these yoyo reels. Anyone ever used one?


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've also thought about the yo-yo reels as well. I did find out that they still make the pocket fisherman. I ordered one and hopefully it will be in next week.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

I keep a spool of 6lb. test and a box of hooks and sinkers in my truck all the time, along with a few other things. I figure I couid fashion a rod from a branch or just handfish. But I have seen those telescopic micro ultra light rod and reels that look really cool and practical. The rod opens out to four foot or so and the reel fits in the palm of your hand.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have about 40' of 8lb test and a few hooks stuffed in a really small zip-lock bag. The bag is in the hollow handle of a knife along with a few other things.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Make yerself one a these:



















Simple, made outa pvc pipe an a couple a fittins. Holds yer fishin tackle ta boot. Got the idear from Dave Canterbury, an gotta say, they work perty darn well. I keep a couple in the canoe.

I use 10 lb test on mine, but ya can use whatever ya like. That be some tarred bank line on the handle end. Good fer catfish line.

Yo-yo's ain't legal round here. But in a large disaster, sure ain't many folks gonna worry bout what yer fishin with.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep a small box 3 in square and 1/2 inch deep it has 40 ft 10 lb test line some hooks sinkers and a small bober. 1 wire lead and a couple swivels. No pole but I have fished with a cane pole shoot any stick will do in a pinch. This little box has a permenant place in my. B.O.B. in my viechel theirs a couple poles and a tackel box all the time.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Am I the only one thinking rods and reels and active fishing is a bad idea in a survival situation?

I'm gonna go for passive or the trapping of fish. Hook, bait, line and some where to anchor it. Know where to set it, just like a snare. Set in minutes. Works for hours or days. Might fail but if it fails you didn't spend hours getting skunked. Like you could with active fishing.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree bahram. I have a spool of line and lots of hooks in my kit and would set up a trot line. Just catch bugs or dig up worms for bait and leave it overnight. And the thrashing of one caught fish tends to attract other fish so a couple of trot lines in a lake with lots of fish will keep you happy and fed. And you don't have to sit there for hours hoping for a strike!! Unless you have a lot of time to kill!! And lots of beer!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If you really want a lot of fish in a hurry, get yourself a dragnet. They've been used for thousands of years and if the laws governing fishing get thrown out the window, this is probably your best bet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Douglas-4-X...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae617bedc


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This is an old thread with some information about rod reel combos and "other" fishing gear options:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/all-one-fishing-kits-3441/


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Am I the only one thinking rods and reels and active fishing is a bad idea in a survival situation?
> 
> I'm gonna go for passive or the trapping of fish. Hook, bait, line and some where to anchor it. Know where to set it, just like a snare. Set in minutes. Works for hours or days. Might fail but if it fails you didn't spend hours getting skunked. Like you could with active fishing.


I think you just stumbled on the oldest rule of fishing:

"ya gotta fish where the fish are AT!" 

I'm not a game fisherman, I'm a catch-my-dinner fisherman... the difference is that (at least in this area, in a non SHTF scenario) I WILL something to show for my efforts.

I've turned ONE large earthworm into TWENTY eating-size panfish many times. (and not even in my own pond, which would be cheating)

Usually I set a few lines out at night to catch catfish & check em' in the morning.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a pretty good arsenal of fresh and salt water equipment with enough tackle to last a long, long time. Spools of 6# to 80# line, boxes of all sizes of circle and J hooks, lead&#8230; Since I plan on bugging in the large quantity is not important.

Fishing to me will be go there and actively fish to stock up. But now I'm like The_Blob, I fish for dinner and let the rest go. Okokok, what I meant was I keep the *one* fish I catch for dinner.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I gave my kids Easter Baskets with collapsable rods, a reel and 6lb line. A small net with fine mesh to catch ANYTHING and a few hooks. Curious to see what they bring home..EEK!.. : 0 Its all in good fun but a learning experience is my goal. All the goodies fit in a small basket and is light weight.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a small coil of fishing line, a few hooks, a couple lead sinkers, and a couple of tiny lures, all stuffed in one of those little cans that 35mm camera film used to come in. I can tie the line to tree branches and toss it out in the water, or cut a pole and fish from shore, or stand on a bridge or fallen log over a creek. 

I can use the lures in my can, or look for bugs, worms, or larvae. Best place to find them is to turn over rocks or long-downed trees, and look under them.

I'm more of the Keep-it-simple kind of person.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's the best that I can come up with. You can't put it in your BOB, but you can put your BOB in this - a 52' Hatteras Sportfisher.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gimmicky as it it is... it actually works pretty well for smaller freshwater fish (5lbs or less)










a rod telescopes out of the pen & the reel clamps onto the handle


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks like a neat gadget for brookies. I use an ice fishing rod about 18" short and still get hung up getting to my fishing hole.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually built my own fishing kit out of PVC (much like Hillbilly had suggested). It looks kind of like a pipe:ignore:, but it DOES work. It's got some hightest wrapped around it, a few hooks, sinkers, and pencil floaters, along with some fakebait tucked down in it. It's water tight, and easy to carry. 

I can strap it to the outside of my pack, throw it in the bottom, or just hang it from a lanyard. Total cost was less than $5 to make. I sell 'em round the area for a bit more.

I'm also going to throw a couple of yo-yos in my pack, and have a dragnet at my BOL.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

The suggestions are really opening my eyes, that PVC rod suggested looks cool and has me interested. Anybody have any ideas on how to make one? I did purchase the pocket fisherman but that doesn't mean that all my options are gone. Also on the PVC rod would it fit in a 1 1/4 inch PVC? I'm making the urban walking stick with some slight mods to it. If I could fit it in there that would be a definite plus.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> gimmicky as it it is... it actually works pretty well for smaller freshwater fish (5lbs or less)
> 
> a rod telescopes out of the pen & the reel clamps onto the handle


I've seen these before and I'm a little weary about getting one. I've heard some REALLY bad reviews on it. :S


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> The suggestions are really opening my eyes, that PVC rod suggested looks cool and has me interested. Anybody have any ideas on how to make one? I did purchase the pocket fisherman but that doesn't mean that all my options are gone. Also on the PVC rod would it fit in a 1 1/4 inch PVC? I'm making the urban walking stick with some slight mods to it. If I could fit it in there that would be a definite plus.


If you're interested, give me 24 hours to type up the plans for mine, and you'll be set to go. I'll even include links to the Depot's items to make it (Lowe's sucks)!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I have a small coil of fishing line, a few hooks, a couple lead sinkers, and a couple of tiny lures, all stuffed in one of those little cans that 35mm camera film used to come in. I can tie the line to tree branches and toss it out in the water, or cut a pole and fish from shore, or stand on a bridge or fallen log over a creek.
> 
> I can use the lures in my can, or look for bugs, worms, or larvae. Best place to find them is to turn over rocks or long-downed trees, and look under them.
> 
> I'm more of the Keep-it-simple kind of person.


Hey Sue, you may make a Texan yet! Down here we all use tree(limb lines) and jug lines. Tie the line to a tree limb hanging over the water and toss in the bait. For fishing in stock tanks(or ponds as some call them), tie the line onto a milk or bleach jug, soda or water bottle and toss it in the water. To retrieve it when a fish drags the "JUG" into the middle of the tank(or pond) just tie a treble hook and weight onto a line and toss it out and snag the line. If it is warm enough, just go swimming for it.

These work well, they are a good way to cover alot of water with minimal time and effort. It would require that you spend some time in one area to run all the lines though but its better than starving.

Everything you need for a jug line could be stored in the soda or water bottle and just be unrolled and tossed into the water. For the "limb line", all material could be stored like Sue said, in a film can or like Diego2112 and Hillbilly did, in a pvc segment for each line.

These are good "Time Tested" ways to put fish in the pan.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> If you're interested, give me 24 hours to type up the plans for mine, and you'll be set to go. I'll even include links to the Depot's items to make it (Lowe's sucks)!


Ya Diego that would be great thanks! I live 50 miles from the nearest home depot, but an ace hardware should suffice I suppose.  It will just be a little more expensive but that's okay.  Thanks again!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> The suggestions are really opening my eyes, that PVC rod suggested looks cool and has me interested. Anybody have any ideas on how to make one? I did purchase the pocket fisherman but that doesn't mean that all my options are gone. Also on the PVC rod would it fit in a 1 1/4 inch PVC? I'm making the urban walking stick with some slight mods to it. If I could fit it in there that would be a definite plus.


I made mine outa 1 inch pvc, with the fittins an all it wouldn't go inside yer walkin stick, but ya could just make it outa smaller pvc.

Ain't anywhere's near the shop right now, but I'm guessin 3/4 er 1/2 inch would slide in there. Just won't leave ya as much storage room in the tube.

Length be a personal thing, the handle should fit in yer hand such that when castin it don't hit yer wrist. The front tube should be of a length that allows ya ta hold the line easily with yer finger fer castin. Mine be bout 14 inchs overall cause that's what works fer me. Start out a bit long cause ya can always cut em down.

Ya need about 16 inchs a pipe, a cap an a coupler. That be all there is ta the thing. Ya can put a plug in the line end ifin ya like. I found a plastic cap what fit inside the end so it don't bother the line when castin. A feller could make a wood plug perty easy to.

Fer what yer wan'tin ta do, ya could prolly not botther with the coupler an make it one piece an use a vinyl cap on the wrist end an a solid plug on the other so it would fit in yer walkin staff better.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, so.

You will need:
AT LEAST 2 feet of SCH40 PVC pipe (I actually used 1 inch)
One NON THREADED cap (in same size as pipe-again, I used 1 inch)
A threaded pipe plug (I used 3/4 inch, because it fits so very snug in the 1 inch pipe)
Your hooks
Your line
Your bobbers
Your sinkers
Your lures of choice

Chop the pipe down to size. Shove the plug up one end. Stuff your hooks/bobbers/sinkers/lures down in the pipe. Wrap the outside with your choice of line (I would suggest high test). The way you want to do this is such that the line wraps back around itself, and you can tuck both ends under the cap. After you've wrapped the line, cap it.

You're good to go!

Pipe cap:
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/plumbi...ller-streamline-1-in-pvc-slip-cap-163618.html

Plug:

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Pipe:

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

You can scrounge your fishing hooks and whatnot from your standard tackle box. Otherwise, go to Walmart. I don't have the item numbers of what I got, but it was good quality stuff I bought.

A WORD OF WARNING: Those little fake lizard/worms I use-they are oily as hell. VERY oily. Found out today when I was checking my gear their oil has eaten away part of my pencil bobber. So what you'll wanna do is stick them in some sort of zipbaggie.


----------



## Outpost Outfitters (Dec 23, 2008)

*Pocket Fisherman*



Hubie1110 said:


> My dad actually has one of those and I have use tit. I'm not really sure if they are still in production today or not, but I didn't even think about that when considering what to put in my BOB for fishing. Thanks.


Ronco Pocket Fisherman is still produced and sold at many online and retail storefronts. Google it and click Shopping button. They do work well enough to catch lunch. Won't pull in a trophy tuna but catch panfish all day long. NativeRobin does a Youtube review of it and presents it well.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My gear is for the area and the seasons I fish, all year long. My area is Lake Erie and the surrounding area. I have both bottom fishing and casting equipment for summer and ice fishing gear for winter. I am thinking of building a portible shanty, maybe this fall. I have noticed plans on Ebay.


----------

